# shock needed for Girvin fork



## Twitching Cramps (Sep 14, 2004)

Anyone have a lead on where I could find a shock for an old Girvin fork? Its the one with the integrated stem, size large, all shiny polished aluminum. It's gonna look sweet on the old polished aluminum frame I've recently found. The shock is 8.75" from center to center of the pivots. The elastomers are hard as rocks by now - I've seen pictures of coil and air shocks that fit the Girvin/Noleen forks, but so far my ebay, etc searches have come up dry.

Thanks for any advice! I'll post pics of my silver singlspeed sweetie when she's complete!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

8.75" e2e length is up into the downhill rear shock size, like Fox DHX air or the RS Pearl 3.1 MC. That gives you 2.5" to 2.6" of shock stroke. Maybe someone like PUSH could adjust the valving to make it suitable for a fork. Wouldn't be cheap...


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

http://www.risseracing.com/girvin.shtml

Risse.

Or watch E-Bay for a donor fork or shock.

Good luck,

JmZ


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I'll check my garage in the morning, seems like I may have something like that lurking in a corner....


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

I have some NOS, elastomer/oil damped units in my stash


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I've got a girvin ODS unit in my parts bin, minus the "elastomers" of course, but the advantage to the ODS was of course you could fit a coil spring to it also. The Noleen shock on my crosslink fork has about a 2" stroke as I recall and the spring on it is only rated as 200 pounds. But that's a 3" travel model. The original girvin vector fork which is the one with the upper link which mounts to the stem had 2.125" travel, so its probably a shorter stroke shock.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> I've got a girvin ODS unit in my parts bin, minus the "elastomers" of course, but the advantage to the ODS was of course you could fit a coil spring to it also. The Noleen shock on my crosslink fork has about a 2" stroke as I recall and the spring on it is only rated as 200 pounds. But that's a 3" travel model. The original girvin vector fork which is the one with the upper link which mounts to the stem had 2.125" travel, so its probably a shorter stroke shock.


Yeah, thats the ones I have. I have a couplle bodies and a couple complete units. Proflex was sending new Noleens as upgrades after the merge to upgrade bikes we ordered. I bet my old shop still has a couple Noleens.........now that I think of it, I have some stashed away as well.


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

*Girvin parts*

Try

http://rapiddescentscotland.co.uk/

They have various replacement elastomers and springs for K2/Girvin. They seem to be a bit sporadic at having stuff in stock though.

I know there existed Speed Springs spring upgrades for this shock. I have seen them on ebay before.


----------



## tawakoni (Sep 15, 2007)

*ODS Rebuild or replacement?*

I replaced the elastomers on my Pro-Flex 855 with a mounting kit, springs, and Girvin ODS shocks. I'm never going back to elastomers, but my ODS rear gave up the ghost and spilled its guts after seven years of use.

I've lost track of the Amish folks in Pennsylvania who sold me the replacement setup, but it sure beat having the elastomers going bad which they did in the short space of 2 years, Texas heat. After replacing them twice, I went to the spring over shock setup that was wonderful until the Girvin ODS at the back failed. Can the front unit be far behind?

*Help!* Can the ODS be rebuilt? If so, who's got the pieces - seals,etc., and what's the syrup for the refill? Otherwise, without mortgaging the house for a Risse or Noleen super-duper unit, what will work for a rear shock? I'm not racing anymore, just plunking around my place and adjacent farms, so gilt-edge performance is not a need. Is there a stash of the ODS units somewhere as new, old stock that won't have failing seals?

Email me if you can help out. [email protected]

Thanks -

tawakoni


----------



## ejunker (Oct 8, 2007)

I replaced the elastomer setup on my Proflex 855 (after the second MCU failure) with springs and Girvin ODS shocks about eight years ago. This setup performed nicely until the rear ODS puked up its oil while the bike was hung up for storage. The front shock can't be far behind.

I'm guessing the failure was one of seal decomposition from heat and time, not stress failure.

Any idea where one could:
A) find a rebuild kit for Girvin ODS shocks
B) find someone who does a Girvin ODS rebuild for a reasonable price
C) someone with a couple of functioning Girvin ODS (font/rear) 
D) a good substitute for Girvins that doesn't cost more than a new bike would - (?)

Other ideas welcome!

Thanks.

Ed. 
[email protected]


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

*Weird...*

Those last two posts have a lot in common....


----------

